# The Cat From Outer Space UFO



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Here is a new kit that is out now (The Cat From Outer Space) UFO.
It is 3" wide by 3 1/4" tall.
This needs to be lit up and painted to look right.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

OMG! I loved that movie when I was a kid, I mean LOVED it! I used to watch it with my great grandma all the time. We watched it so much we wore the VHS out.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Where's the cat?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You know what this makes me want a model of?
Space Mouse's Lunar Schooner.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Where is this available from? Lighting this could be a fun little break from the tiny lighted ST stuff.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

harristotle said:


> Where is this available from? Lighting this could be a fun little break from the tiny lighted ST stuff.


I have it up on Buc's what's new sight, http://www.bucwheat.com/2k14/2k14.htm

I will have it up on my web page soon.
http://www.modelermagic.com/?cat=490
You can e-mail me at [email protected] as well.

Chris :wave:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> I have it up on Buc's what's new sight, http://www.bucwheat.com/2k14/2k14.htm
> 
> I will have it up on my web page soon.
> http://www.modelermagic.com/?cat=490
> ...


Any chance of getting one in clear resin?


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

harristotle said:


> Any chance of getting one in clear resin?


I thank I can do that but It will be better in vac-u form.
If you want I can send you the kit and if you light it up and paint it,
all I need is pictures of it for the web page. :thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> I thank I can do that but It will be better in vac-u form.
> If you want I can send you the kit and if you light it up and paint it,
> all I need is pictures of it for the web page. :thumbsup:


That would be awesome! I've already started downloading pictures for reference and ordered the DVD off of amazon. 

Do you know what scale this roughly equates to? It'd be fun to find a cat to have sitting on the ramp.


----------



## barrydancer (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh, I loved that movie as a kid. If you find a little cat for the scale, harristotle, you should give him his little light up collar!


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

harristotle said:


> That would be awesome! I've already started downloading pictures for reference and ordered the DVD off of amazon.
> 
> Do you know what scale this roughly equates to? It'd be fun to find a cat to have sitting on the ramp.


Been looking for the cat size as well.
1/72 I think ? I need an address to mail it off to you, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Neat kit but I hate to rain on the parade, there is some issues with the basic shape of the model:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> Been looking for the cat size as well.
> 1/72 I think ? I need an address to mail it off to you, thanks! :thumbsup:


Sent ya an email! :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Whoa, there's a movie I've not thought about in a really, really long time! 

Nice lookin' kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> Here is a new kit that is out now (The Cat From Outer Space) UFO.
> It is 3" wide by 3 1/4" tall.
> This needs to be lit up and painted to look right.


hey Chris, :wave:
I've used Kelly-green cova-paint (water-solvable/latex-ish)from Tandy/Leather Factory on some models.. it can give the "illusion" of lighting..
also their "Blue " works good 2...thin w/ water, to make color lighter...

can u PM me on $$$ 4 this model ??
sorry I wasn't much help...
Pete Perry, Jackson TN. (Fantasy Cutlery on Ebay)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

more like this


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Wow! Kit looks great! I will be lighting one for sure! Randy


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

and the bottom


----------

